# check this out



## Rockerchris (Feb 2, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVjYxYJ4FzI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

sad,true and hilarious. :thumbup:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

evolve991 said:


> sad,true and hilarious. :thumbup:


Depressingly so


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Our official song of drywall talk:thumbup:

I sent Mr Rod Picott a email, maybe he will join our site.

The song is sad but so true,"I could of stayed in school, but I wanted money for beer"









The part that really sucks now, is I still drywall, but I can't afford to buy beer:furious:

I


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

God bless him!!!:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

*amen*


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

:blink:That kinda looks like Moore.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> :blink:That kinda looks like Moore.


YEP! He's a good lookin fellow. :yes: A good song writer too.

I like this guy. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rko7QYFJILg


----------

